# Hi! I'm new to this website



## yelly1119 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi,

My name is Danielle and I am new to this site. I am 36 and I have had IBS for as long as I can remember in some way, shape, or form. Latley, I am finding it very difficult to live and deal with. Every day I wake up in hopes of a new pain free day. I am always plagued with gas throughout the day and it does not seem to matter what I eat. Also when I have to go the bathroom it hits me very quickly and I get severe cramps in which I then have to run to the nearest bathroom. I usually go at least 4 times a day and I usually have the feeling after that I did not empty all the way. So my main annoying symptoms are constant gas and awful cramps that come on suddenly usually right after I eat and have to go right away.

There are some many things I want to do with my life and new things I want to try and this awful condition limits me, Can anyone PLEASE give me some advice what helps them?? I feel depressed about this and its embarrassing and would love some support on how to cope.

Would love to hear from you!!


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello yelly, I'm sorry to hear how awful IBS has been treating you. Hopefully this advice can help. Gas in the intestines comes from two places, either swallowing air, or as a waste product of certain bacteria in your gut.

There are two ways to fight that bacteria and I recommend both:

1. Get a probiotic that targets gas. A build up of good bacteria in your gut usually squeezes out bad bacteria that produce gas.

2. Eat a diet that robs these bad bacteria of food to produce gas. I'd recommend reading into the low fodmap diet.

If stress/depression/anxiety play a large role in your life, you might want to consider IBS hypnotherapy and/or an antidepressant. This is especially true if social events or anxiety trigger ibs symptoms, as that means there is a larger brain/gut connection at work.

Good luck, and I hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hypnotherapy can be very helpful - I found out about it when I first came here in 2000 and it worked better than meds, etc. If you have any questions about it, take a peek at the links below - and feel free to ask me - happy to help.


----------

